
What is a poison pill and why have so many companies adopted them recently? - hhs
https://www.fool.com/investing/2020/04/26/what-is-a-poison-pill-and-why-have-so-many-compani.aspx
======
battery_cowboy
It's interesting to me that a corporation, which is inherently just a fake
legal entity, has a multitude of ways to escape negative outcomes while
individuals get fucked every time they lose their job or other negative
outcome. Basically, we protect the fake legal entity a hundredfold times more
than a living, breathing human.

